# Boiling weeds



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

https://krvn.com/agricultural/boiling-weeds-in-saskatchewan/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive done the same with my steam cleaner where I was using it, not a fast process.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll be interested to hear more about this.

I've been looking for how to mow fence lines more effectively and superheated steam might work well.

I've had a fence line mower--took two passes--one inside, one outside--to get a clean cut.

I've tried spraying glyphosate--ended up with ditches cut under the fence line.

I've been looking into using a flame thrower, but haven't gotten around to it trying it yet.

Superheated steam could be effective, but I wonder how it affects the root system? Some weeds, like Johnsongrass, can respond with a vengeance if you don't kill the root completely. And I wonder if I would end up with ditches under the fence line like I did with roundup?

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> And I wonder if I would end up with ditches under the fence line like I did with roundup?
> 
> Ralph


I'm guessing here, but my thought is that if you kill all vegetation/roots leaving nothing in it's place to feed the soil critters, the soil will 'collapse' causing ditches. Rational: no critters leaving spaces/scat/casings (while tying up carbon) in the soil structure.

Seems I read about there are more critters in a teaspoon* of healthy dirt than there are people on earth.

* Here is the article:

https://www.agriculture.com/crops/cover-crops/soil-health-digest-20-things-every-farmer-needs-to-know

Larry

PS Somewhere in the article, it had a chart showing the Carbon to Nitrogen ratio and how that's important to break down crop residue. Hint: alfalfa and soybean residue are almost perfect, hence, that residue disappears (gets consumed by the soil critters) quickly. I'll try attaching the chart, upper left shows the ratios of different crop residues. You'll find out why corn and wheat residue last a long time.


----------

